# Stop growing



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi. I have gorgeous boy called Louie. He’s coming up to 7 months and on the way to 12 kg. When we got him he was tiny weighing just under 1 kg. He now stands about 20” to the shoulder. He doesn’t **** his leg yet. He never seems to stop growing. Was wondering what age cockerpoos stop growing?


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, my Louis seemed to stop growing around 1. He is 3 now and 16 kilo










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 0108Hewitt (Apr 7, 2019)

Our girl is a toy cockapoo and 5.9kg and 8 months. I’ve seen smaller standard cockapoos and bigger toy cockapoos! They all vary so much!


----------



## Ksa (Jan 4, 2020)

My vet tells me my girl should stop growing around 6 months, but evidently, that isn't set in stone. 

She's a 5 month old miniature and weighs about 7kg. Her father was 11kg and mother 7kg. So, I'm hoping she'll end up somewhere in between the two.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow! 16kg. So hopefully by one he should have reached his max lol
He’s reached 12.8 kg last time he was weighed. I’m guessing his dad, miniature poodle was big! His mum, a cocker spaniel wasn’t huge. Guess that’s all part of the fun with cross breeds, it’s a waiting game but whatever size he gets he has a loving an friendly nature.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Girls should be slightly smaller. I’d guess she’ll be around 10kg if she carries on growing.


----------

